# Variable Ratio Steering? What is that?



## zimm0who0net (Jun 9, 2010)

So I'm trying to replace the rack and pinion on my 2000 1.8L Turbo Beetle and the guy at Checker wants to know if I've got "Variable Ratio Steering" (sometimes called servotronic) on the car. Huh? What's that? How can I tell? Apparently there are two different racks called out for this car depending on if it's got servotronic steering or not...


----------



## zimm0who0net (Jun 9, 2010)

In case anyone else ends up replacing their rack and stumbles upon my question I figured I'd answer it. I took a guess and bought the non-variable steering rack. I put it in yesterday and it appears to be working fine. It looked like an exact match when I had it out. Hope this helps.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

I dont think early cars come with a steering rack with a fancy name like that anyway


----------

